
How many teams does YComb invite to Mountain View? - zaidf

======
pg
Last cycle we invited about 30, but there is no fixed number. Nor is there any
fixed number of startups we fund per cycle. We accept every group that seems
good enough.

~~~
vlad
Since ideas are nothing without great execution, what are some good ideas?

~~~
MEHOM
Team Collaborative Strategy that is above technology, distance and project
culture.

~~~
jadams
What does this even mean? It sounds like something for the Enterprise Market.

~~~
MEHOM
Indirectly it is. My methodology works with any type of collaborative and
conferencing technology. Distance between each team member and the project
culture of team is irrelevant..

